# Mr. Mike the one call closer is willing to relocate...



## Mr. Mike

Hello, I am a Painting business owner here in the Louisville Ky. area who is considering closing the company to work with someone else for just sales only. I am happy to relocate or stay right here. I would like no less than 10 leads per week and am happy to go on commission only because I have no fear that I wont close the deals...

I have been working on perfecting the one call close for roughly 2 years now, been self employed for 12 years with Mr. Mike's Professional Painting in Louisville Ky and have did over 10,000 in home estimates. 

I'm 33 male, I am a people person, the women love me (I am not single 12 years with Candy May, we started this company together and a few others as well), all the kids want to hug me, and I know when I get to an appointment on time they expect me to close them and give them what they want. I use many techniques to close the deal and many of them are sometimes used on the same visit, I never do anything unmoral or illegal to close a deal and I always deliver the goods. 

No one is more motivated than I am, I have sold over 3000 jobs in the Louisville Area with my company to everyone from Renters, homeowners, to businesses. 
Jobs from $200.00 up to and over $200,000.00 

I own one of the largest companies of the trade I am in, started it in 1998 with no sales skills at all, since then I have hired salespeople and went and trained up to become one myself. For the last 2 years I have been keeping track of my closing percentage and it has been over 70% on the one call close. For the last 4 months I have closed 100% of all my leads, When I seen this in the books "today" I said I need to check around because I know that my skills are way to valuable to keep selling what I am selling and doing all the work to be a company owner. 

I am a very quick thinker, I am certainly a leader but a great partner as well, I am able to read emotions and gain trust in any situation, I am loyal and a very honest committed person. Money is my biggest motivation, I don't make $10,000.00 or $100,000.00 and sit on the couch like many of the salespeople I have hired in the past. I would hope this fits the description of the type of salesperson everyone would want to have because I have developed myself into the salesperson I would want to have... Send an email I would love to see some options!!! 


Due to many questions that may come up concerning if I have found a job or if I need money now, I better add that I am currently running my company and am just looking around to see if anyone who is worthy of having an all star salesperson is wanting to hire one.

Ask me anything...


----------



## Mike Finley

What are you going to do with your painting business?


----------



## Mr. Mike

I will just walk away if the right opportunity presents itself or sell it if someone is interested. I am just not interested in continuing to plan jobs set up guys since I have discovered how much I just love to close deals... I have over 3000 jobs under my belt as Mr. Mike's Painting, Thousands of photo's, I have vans, phones, a top ranked website in my area, commercial customers that only call us, and thousands of repeat customers as well, I have a detailed presentation and software for bidding the jobs that I have set up my self. If I had to put a value on it at this time I would say $120,000.00 would let me walk away leaving it behind for someone else to enjoy, but if I need to show someone all the ins and outs that it takes to do exactly what I do it would cost them more money than that. I have spent over 20k just on the website...


----------



## DarrenB

Hire someone to manage your business and continue to SELL, SELL, SELL for yourself. You could also hire a marketer as well.

I don't get it. Why would you want to sell for someone else?


----------



## Mr. Mike

> I don't get it. Why would you want to sell for someone else?


O'k, I own a painting company because I was a painter and because of my motivation to have money, I learned how to close deals because of my desire to have lots of money also, now that I am so good at closing deals I would rather close deals.

12 years in business here, I have hired salespeople, managers exc... never really hired a marketer because heck Ive done over 200 jobs every year since I started this company. 

I can see that if I work for someone just 3 times larger than my company I can make the same amount of money that I am making now and it will certainly be less stress and work it would only be less work because this closing deals is coming pretty natural and I enjoy it so much...


----------



## Mike Finley

My advice would be to look at a sales position outside of the home improvement industry. As you know yourself you'll have a hard time finding a position in this industry that will pay you the type of money you want. Outside this industry there are all kinds of better paid sales positions.


----------



## Tom Struble

mr.mike take me with you


----------



## antnepi

Me too....


----------



## Chris G

That Mike....always closing..


----------



## y.painting

Mr. Mike said:


> I would like no less than 10 leads per week...


I was always under the impression that it's part of the salesperson's job to also generate leads, not only close them. But then I'm not a salesperson, so I don't know.


----------



## nlgutters

I can give you 20 a week if you want? No reason you cant do 150k a year!


----------



## Mr. Mike

> I was always under the impression that it's part of the salesperson's job to also generate leads, not only close them. But then I'm not a salesperson, so I don't know.


Yes that is the impression most people have, I am not going to say that is wrong or right because that can work both ways and does. I will say that I personally would not do that and I never wanted my sales staff to be busy generating leads when they should be planning on how to close more deals. In all fairness to the reply I will generate leads from time to time when possible but I wont need rewarded for it, I'll just expect the same commission as if the company supplied it.


----------



## Mr. Mike

> I can give you 20 a week if you want? No reason you cant do 150k a year!


 Thanks, I will look into that...


----------



## lawndart

Here's an idea.. If you've been closing at 100% the past 4 months, RAISE your prices, and enjoy making more money with less stress. Why would you want to work for someone else? Judging by your website you've got a great company there, and have the potential to make much more than you would working as a salesman. Sounds like your getting burned out.

Good luck to you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Mike

> If you've been closing at 100% the past 4 months, RAISE your prices, and enjoy making more money with less stress.


As I kept raising my prices and still closing the deals I found that I will make even more money just closing deals for someone else, I have thought this out in many angles...


----------



## W-Tinc

Mr. Mike said:


> As I kept raising my prices and still closing the deals I found that I will make even more money just closing deals for someone else, I have thought this out in many angles...


 
Selling for someone else alot different than selling for yourself. 

You would lose alot of the sales angles and options you have as the owner. Plus you would still be under alot of pressure to produce, leads are expensive.

What if you aren't thrilled with the finished product your new employer puts out, or what if you don't feel its a great value at the prices you need to sell for?

Could you change your current goals to be happier with your business?


----------



## nadtwins

Are you really good at selling? From what you have written you don’t have any real proof you are as good as you think you are. It might be that you have a passion for you company, after all that is what you are selling/promoting. You know your company inside and out and that more than likely comes through when you speak to prospective clients. That is why you win their trust and that is why you can close the deal. 
If you are serious about selling why don’t you test your self and find out how good you really are? Go out and find a sales part time sales job locally, something like working for an insurance company, car dealer (used or new) or even one of those companies that sell those frozen steaks. A good salesman can sell anything, so getting a position as I just described would be the first test of your abilities and you could go on from there.

Good luck!


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*?????????*

Please don't take offense to what I am saying, you stated that you are good at selling and you want to sell your business?????????, should you have posted this in Contractor Swap- Business for sale. Your post is totally contradictory. 

If your so good at selling then why do you feel the need to sell your business? Sounds like you don't want the responsibilities of running a business and would rather work for someone else ,or your talent at closing a sale is not as good as you have stated-bragging about yourself is a sign of insecurity by the way, You should let those on the outside make that determination,, otherwise, no offense- you make no sense. but good luck to you:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Mike

Not trying to sale my business, willing to walk away freely... I am looking for a job only. This thread was not meant for trying to bust on me I placed the add here looking for work.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*not busting mike*

Look , I wish you the best- just was a little confusing - thats all, My apologies if I offended you- best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*I lost count Mike,*

I am anticipating the updates on the closing ratios, when is the next showing??? anyone get any updates :drink::drink::drink:- got my coolaid ready for tonight-:thumbsup: just waiting :whistling:whistling
Brian


----------



## Mr. Mike

> 10)% closing ratio, absolutely the most successful in the business, yet looking for a job.


12,000 posts, I better be careful around him...

wrong-on-internet.bmp.png


----------



## Al The Painter

So what happens when Mike ends up at ServiceMagic and he starts his 100% close ratio after calling all the contractors on this site. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Al The Painter

And I"m already a SM member so my number won"t count.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Ok,*

Where is he,,,,:whistling:whistling,,, I am missing my friday night entertainment,,,
I got my koolaid ready:drink:,,,I 'm sittin down,,,,:whistling:whistling Lets get going- "ON ,WITH SHOW THE SHOW, THIS IS IT"! -:drink::drink:Bugs bunny:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Mike

lol,


----------



## ProWallGuy

I would pay good money just to see the "crew" that tackles all these closes. 
100% closes for 4 months, dude should be booked up to next January already. Oh yeah, BTW:


----------



## chris n

Good GOD, I thought we had seen the last of this thread! :bangin::help::wacko::blink::furious:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*where is he,,,,,,,*

I figured with all the success he has he would be ramming it down our throats,,,,,,, wonder what happened :whistling, it was entertaining- my Friday nights are not what they used to be without him


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Honestly,*

He seems like a decent guy, just a little wacky with his math

HI MIKE:clap:
Brian


----------



## BuiltByMAC

enough.

Mac


----------

